# Loss of Appetite during pregnancy



## YumaSheps (Dec 9, 2011)

Kia is already in her late stages of her pregnancy. She has a few days to go, and am hoping it is a smooth one. This will be her first liter and she has been fine since. Kia's bed is ready and so am I. Lately she has been having a loss of appetite and after doing some research, I am woundering if feeding her eggs would help out more than canned food. The topics on the site have been more than helpful and hope I am not asking a question that has been answered a dozen times. 

Here are a few pics of Kia.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some females do lose their appetites as they get very close to whelping. It can help to feed her several very small meals per day instead of just a couple of larger meals. 

I am a raw feeder so can't help about what to add to kibble. At this point I would be feeding my girl what she wanted (Nike HATED chicken when she was close to whelping and would mostly only eat turkey). You may have to just play around to find out what she will eat. Be careful not to make any dramatic changes that could cause any digestive upsets.


----------



## YumaSheps (Dec 9, 2011)

Kia has been giving the birth the last 2 hours. The last 4 puppies have came out at about 15 minutes apart. She is doing fine and enjoys the vanilla ice cream.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent.


----------

